# Riley Ryan



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Riley was a beautiful dog.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

That is a great picture of Riley. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Riley


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh my gosh- what a shock and a sorrow. I am deeply sorry to hear about this loss of a young & beautiful golden.


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow thats way too young...so sad. He was very handsome...my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss! He was a beautifull boy!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Riley.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

wow...three years old....
I'm so sorry....


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so, so very sorry! He was much too young to leave, and so suddenly it's simply tragic. My deepest sympathy to you.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Riley


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

So sorry for your loss--may you find solace in your memories of him. Riley was so beautiful.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

What a wonderful picture of Riley-I love the expression on his beautiful face. I am so sorry for you loss-he looks like he was just a wonderful companion.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Riley. Losing a dear friend at any age is difficult, but at 3 years old is just beyond comprehension.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so very, very sorry. Three is so very young, but certainly long enough to leave a huge pawprint on your heart. He will be there always. Godspeed sweet Riley. Know that you will always have ears to listen and shoulders to lean on in your GRF family.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh no. Far too young to say goodbye. What a lovely dog he was.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. How tragic to be taken so young.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry...


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Riley was such a handsome guy......


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry! That is tragic and horrible to bear.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss of a boy so very young. I hope, when the time is right you open your heart for another golden bundle of joy.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

oooohhhhh I'm so sorry. my thoughts are with you.

Debbie & mason


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for you're loss of Riley, he was a handsome boy!


----------



## BillGunnerandGeorge (Aug 28, 2008)

sorry for your loss, Riley was a handsome boy.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I am so sorry. What a beautiful boy he was.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss, play hard at the bridge sweet boy. He will be waiting for you.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beloved fur baby....so very sorry...:no:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Riley. He looks so beautiful and sweet. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*what A Face He Was Beautiful And I Know How Your Heart Hurts. I Lost One Golden Boy 2 Months After His 4th Birthday, Autoimmune Hemolytic Anemia And Liver Damage Brought On By The 6 Month Injectable Heart Worm Preventative, Proheart6. Another Was Lost 2 Months Past His 5th Birthday To Heart Attack. It Is Heart Breaking To Lose Them At Any Age, But Seems Even More So To Lose Them So Young. I Am So Sorry For Your Loss.*


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read about the loss of your sweet Riley. Hugs and prayers coming your way from Ohio.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy~Godspeed


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Riley was gorgeous!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss he was beautiful


----------



## Champysmom (Aug 14, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. Riley is happy playing at the Rainbow Bridge waiting for you.


----------



## LuvGoldens (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Riley. It's so hard, no matter the age, to lose your furbaby. I believe it's much harder when it's sudden and unexpected. He was a beautiful boy. 

Darlene


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Awwwwwwww--so sorry to hear about Riley.

You and Riley are in our prayers.

SJ


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

How sad, thought and prayers are coming your way for you and your family.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I am so sorry for your lose! Riley was a very handsome young fellow! Rest peacefully at the Bridge Riley! God Speed!


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Riley was such a cutie so sorry to hear that he passed away run free Riley. Hugs to you for this hard time.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss of Riley. He was such a handsome young boy. Their lives are too short anyway and then to lose your boy so young and so suddenly.
My thoughts are with you and your family.

R.I.P. Sweet Riley

~Jackie


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Rest in peace sweet Riley. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

My thoughts are with you at this time when you are dealing with the shocking and sudden departure of your beloved Riley. He looked like a lovely dog.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Poor angel. So sad.

R.I.P. Riley


----------



## mr3856a (Jan 19, 2008)

Missing Riley very much today, the first anniversary of his passing. Thankfully we've got Max, Emma, and his namesake, Rory Riley Ryan, to keep us smiling!

I miss you Riley Ryan!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry...You never get over losing them. You somehow just seem to learn to live with it. Tears can flow at any moment.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

OMG!!!!It's so sad!!!Sorry for your lost.


----------



## mr3856a (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful boy. Be free sweet Riley.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm so Sorry for your loss.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

A sad day indeed. Sorry to hear of Riley Ryan's passing last year at such a young age. We still miss our Skokie who also died quite young at 4 from lymphoma. I still cry over her for hours at a time.

I will be sure to think of him when I am around my new nephew, who is named "Ryan Reilly"


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

my prayers and thoughts will be with you, what a shock,,,, he was a beautiful golden.... i'm sure you're in shock and incredible pain. i'm so sorry

beth, moose and angel


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

These anniversaries are always sad but you have some beautiful memories to help with that pain.

That picture you posted is just stunnng. Handsome boy


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

OMG - I am so sorry to hear of your loss - your beautiful Riley left you way too soon. Honoring him on the anniversary of his death is a testament to how very much he was loved.

Run softly at the bridge Riley.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

How heartbreaking. Way to young to lose your boy. He was beautiful. Such a sweet face.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Anniversaries are always so ****** hard for us that are left behind, even though we think we have prepared ourselves.

Riley was a very handsome boy, and I am sure he is now running free with his friends

Run free and sleep softly Riley


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this. This is how I lost Dakota on April 1st. He was epileptic for a long time, but we could not bring him back from the big one that day


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I already had tears rom reading of another 3 year old killed by a car, and now this. No wonder I have been staying away, so much sadness. I hv los so many in my life and my heart breaks every time I read of another los, knowing their Mom/Dad is heart broken.

I am sosorry for the loss that beautiful boy.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What a darling boy your Riley Ryan was! It's so sad when these beloved creatures leave, but especially poignant are the young ones. I'm very sorry for your loss and hope you have or are contemplating another golden in your life.


----------



## mr3856a (Jan 19, 2008)

Thank you so much for your thoughts, everyone, yesterday was a difficult day. And Finn's Fan, I happen to have Rory Riley Ryan (named after his late "brother") laying between my feet right now - he just turned a year old in July!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godslove


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Riley was such a handsome (and obviously mischievous) little boy. My heart goes out to you. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rip riley*

RIP RILEY-What a gorgeous boy.


----------

